

WebRTC on a drone - DamienSF
http://www.trefor.net/2015/05/05/webrtc-pi-keevio-hack/

======
tomjacobs
So cool! This is perfect to show off on Glitch Club, want to record a quick
little explanation of how it works here?
[http://glitchclub.com](http://glitchclub.com)

